# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Կինոթատրոն հաճա՞խ եք այցելում

## Mitre

Արդյոք հաճա՞խ եք այցելում կինոթատրոն, թե  գերադասում եք հեռուստացույցն ու DVD-ները :

----------


## Dayana

ինչքն էլ հեռուստացույցն ու ԴՎԴ-ն լինեն, միևնույն է կինոթատրոնում էֆֆեկտն ուրիշ է  :Smile:

----------

